# Bottled History



## gordy (Apr 18, 2008)

http://vimeo.com/61996880


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Thanks for that Gordy. I sailed with Ray on Iron Sirius. A great bloke. Good to see he's still knocking out the models - his workshop looks a bit like his cabin used to - and to see he hasn't changed much in 20 odd years.

John T


----------



## hughesy (Dec 18, 2007)

that was brilliant. Thanks for showing that.

all the best
hughesy


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day gordy,26,march,2013,08:18.re:bottled history,just watched your link.you would require much patience and skill to put a model ship in a bottle.ray seems to get a lot of joy from his art,a great thread,thanks for sharing,ben27


----------



## jerome morris (May 27, 2008)

This is one of the best videos yet!


----------

